# Moto X Hands Free Control



## JDroleskey (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking for a new phone for my mother. I personally have a Windows Phone, so I don't know much about new Android phones, however my mother has special needs for a phone that she can control with her voice without ever having to touch the screen. She has MS, which makes it pretty much impossible to actually interact with a touch screen. I heard that the Moto X can be controlled mostly through voice commands. The thing that is most important to her is the ability to answer calls with her voice. Is this possible on the Moto X? If anyone happens to know of maybe a feature phone that does this, please let me know, as she doesn't necessarily need a smartphone. Verizon wasn't too helpful when we asked them if they could find us a phone, so I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## JDroleskey (Dec 3, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Yes, you can answer a call with just a voice, you can also listen to an incoming text by saying "listen". The incoming call settings can be set to automatically go to speaker so she doesn't have to grab her phone. She may need your help setting it up to do all this but it works great.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X


Awesome, thanks for letting me know; I really appreciate it!


----------

